# Gebruder Weyersberg Micrometer



## Nogoingback (Feb 19, 2017)

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 23, 2017)

Cool tools! Too bad more info isn't readily available.


----------



## ch2co (Feb 23, 2017)

Well it does read out in inches, so it was made for us non metric users, but maybe came from Germany?? (Just going by its name. )


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 23, 2017)

I looked online for information, but found very little.  Weyersberg went through a reorganization in the 1950's, and I believe they sold tools for a period of time.
I found another set of mics from an old eBay listing: the smaller one was identical to mine except it was metric.  I can't imagine that they made
their own tools, but suspect that they bought them from established tool companies and branded them.  The tool business didn't last long, from what
I could find.   A successor company still makes swords:  one of their customers is the Marine Corps.

I emailed Long Island Indicator with a picture: they charge $95.00 to clean/lubricate.  They also said they wouldn't be able to find parts if it needs them.
There's a local company that provides the same service.  He also indicated that he could service it, so I think I'm going to have it done.  It seems to
be in good shape: I doubt my father in law used it much since he wasn't a machinist and had no machine tools.  Not sure why he had it at all.

The micrometer seems well made, and is very heavy.  My 1" Mitutoyo looks like a toy next to
it.  If it's from the 50's, which I think it was, it was probably pretty well made.  Germany
wasn't known for producing cheap stuff in that era.

Grumpy, you're right.  Weyersberg was located in Solingen, Germany.  They
made swords since the end of the Guild era.  The fact that it's an inch micrometer is
interesting: they must have exported to the US.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 9, 2017)

Well, I had the mic cleaned and lubricated by a local company and it came out pretty well.  The spindle turns smoothly now, though there is a little
"stiction" that was attributed to the spindle lock, but it seems to be loosening up as I use it.  It adjusted up fine, and accuracy is good for a mic 
that reads to .001.  A nice addition to my toolbox, I think.


----------

